# Five month GSD becoming territorial



## Marie Louise (Aug 15, 2011)

We have a five month old GSD and have had him since he was eight weeks old. Recently he has started to become territorial to an exent it makes me uncomfortable. When a guest comes to the home, he barks loudly and acts like he would like to rip into them. I have him on a leash and allow him to slowly reach the person. At that point, he'll sniff them and greet them. It will be quiet for a few minutes and then out of nowhere, he will bark and jump up on the person. I immediately correct the behavior by pulling at the leash and telling him no. If a guest begins to "act too comfortable," this also sets the pup off. He grabbed at a guests hand as he was getting a drink out of the refridgerator. He jumped up on another guest after my husband touched her shoulders. 

We've had him around a variety of people and animals since we brought him home.

My kids have friends that come over and I really don't want to constantly feel nervous that something is going to go bad. I want to trust him when guests are around. 

Will the constant correction help fix this? Is this something that your pup did and grew out of it? Normal GS puppy behavior?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

at that young age it might be just fear as the dog gets older he wil grow into it and get get the nerve to back up the fear as long as the dog is good in public places and stuff sounds like a typical east german shepherd pup. Ones ive seen start out like that and grow into their defense drive when they get older.


Re reading ur thread it sonds a lot more fearful actually and has a nerve issue i hink you need a professional before your dog turns into a serious fearbiter my dog did stuff like this at a younger age but once the person got an okay my dog would calm down and allow them to be around her and even pat her head and get sniff she totally let her guard down when she realize they are not a threat your dog should be doing the samething your dog seems unstable and might be dangerous.


A lot of german shepherds will do what your dog does but that is if the owner is scared or if the owner doesnt know the person or if the person is a stranger uninvited but if the owner tells the dog it is ok even a puppy will quickly figure out the situation is okay and go back to being the goofy puppy, my dog has acted like that when people act like a threat or come around her fence and stare at her when she doesnt even know them, people do stupid things they are going to get a stupid reaction, but if people are careful and do what u tell them to interaction should be easy and smooth.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

No, it is not normal or acceptable. You need to have consult with a behaviorist and get training on how to stop this while he is young. Either fear or aggression can lead to the same result and it is not good.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Marie Louise said:


> We have a five month old GSD and have had him since he was eight weeks old. Recently he has started to become territorial to an exent it makes me uncomfortable. When a guest comes to the home, he barks loudly and acts like he would like to rip into them. I have him on a leash and allow him to slowly reach the person. At that point, he'll sniff them and greet them. It will be quiet for a few minutes and then out of nowhere, he will bark and jump up on the person. I immediately correct the behavior by pulling at the leash and telling him no. If a guest begins to "act too comfortable," this also sets the pup off. He grabbed at a guests hand as he was getting a drink out of the refridgerator. He jumped up on another guest after my husband touched her shoulders.
> 
> We've had him around a variety of people and animals since we brought him home.
> 
> ...


I have been told  here that this is not about territorialism (at this young age), but about fear issues. The trick, the work, is to teach the dog people are not going to kill him. 

I am told and I believe correction is NOT the answer to this problem. He's afraid. I don't think you can, nor should you, correct him out of fear. It's apparently the conquering of the fear that you want to work on. I have this challenge as well. Strangers feeding him treats has certainly helped me a great deal. Search on "LAT" -- it was suggested to me and so far, it's been pretty awesome and effective.

Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I would not view his behaivor as territorial. It sounds like fear.

Gracie, our puppy, had some problems with reacting to the occassional stranger. She would bark her head off. I always felt so bad for the person who was being barked at. The key here though was to socialize her more and get her used other people. We do simple things like take her to watch football practice. It has helped her become less nervous tremendously. She is now quite confident with strangers! 

I would work on getting him out and meeting new people. Start slowly and reward him when he displays confident behaivor.

Also, it helps our dogs if we relax. I was so tense the first few times I took Gracie anywhere. There is enough going on for the dog without having a stressed out owner clinging to the other end of the leash.


----------



## Sajen (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you take your DOG out on leash walks? keep him/her beside your side for discipline? .. If you are able to let your dog understand you are the leader, then everything else will fall in place. I suggest discipline walks around the town, sounds like your puppy is DOMINANT, like he wants nobody in HIS house.. Have to make him or her know , this is your house. I've had the same trouble with my 5month old, when she was 4 months. Problem cured, also potty training cured, after the knows this is my house. Watch a few dog walking techniques on youtube if u have to by Cesar "whe dog whisperer" .... walking her like that the first day I COULD tell a big difference. Its about being the leader, not allowing your dog to


----------



## Sajen (Jul 14, 2011)

I try to take my DOG (i assume when they hit 5 months they arent so much a puppy) on atleast 1 30minute walk a day, included 10mins of her being excited running around property before we begin. Some days its great some not, but since the first day I have started this, I have seen immediate results  (discipline walking)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a trainer. invite lots of people to visit 
(family, friends and neighbors) to help 
socializie, greet and train. trainand socialize everyday,
several times a day. don't let your dog know
he's making you feel uncomfortable (nervous).
how is it your dog can jump on people if you
have him leashed???


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

every "walk" should incorporate training and control . Sits , about turns, call to front , of course heel position, downs etc.

this dog sounds unstable , lots of fear and reactivity . If you allow this dog to roam around the house while you have guests, whether yours' or the kids' , and to discharge his fear with aggression , fear bite, then you are setting him up to use this as a solution to his problem. The dog will learn to use this method to releive his tension. 

Go to a qualified trainer. 

I don't see this as typical east german pup behaviour. I've had a few -- some of the first imports in the mid 80's -- used them in breeding , merged lines, have newly minted ones 2010 -- and this is not the behaviour at all. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## seasonedfries (Aug 20, 2011)

I kind of have this problem as well. my pup (or dog, whatever....) is 5 months as well. my solution has been to have the person give him treats. throw them out and slowly bring him in closer until he is taking the treat from the strangers hand (gently, of course). after that all Brutus wants to do is play. It only happens in the house though. never in neutral places. hope this helps.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

seasonedfries said:


> I kind of have this problem as well. my pup (or dog, whatever....) is 5 months as well. my solution has been to have the person give him treats. throw them out and slowly bring him in closer until he is taking the treat from the strangers hand (gently, of course). after that all Brutus wants to do is play. It only happens in the house though. never in neutral places. hope this helps.


Sasha is 4 1/2 months old and started her barking. So, my solution was to take her to parks with children, the dog park and Petsmart. It's sort of embarrassing for her to bark but the more I take her EVERYWHERE the less she barks. The people on the forum made me understand this. It's true. Forget territory and get your dog out.


----------



## seasonedfries (Aug 20, 2011)

JulieBays said:


> Sasha is 4 1/2 months old and started her barking. So, my solution was to take her to parks with children, the dog park and Petsmart. It's sort of embarrassing for her to bark but the more I take her EVERYWHERE the less she barks. The people on the forum made me understand this. It's true. Forget territory and get your dog out.


oh i do, every chance I get. he's good everywhere except at the house. I don't have people over very often though, he's used to like 3 people being there a lot. Me (obviously), my roommate, and my girlfriend. past that it's random visits from friends, and those are sporadic at best. I'm usually the one going to friends' houses. And so long as that friend doesn't mind, he comes with me. matter of fact... i'm hungry. guess it's time for a car ride!


----------

